# Plowing with a 2001 Ford F550- 11" dump- 2 wheel drive?



## Shop's Lawn (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm looking to buy a 2001 ford f550 with a 11" dump box. The truck is 2 wheel drive.
I have a extra fisher 9'6 v-plow I'm thinking to put on this truck.

I'm wondering how you guys like plowing with your 2 wheel drive F550 or similar dump trucks? 
Do you guys have a hard time plowing in 2 wheel? The trucks are pretty heavy and with adding some weight in the back i'm thinking it will be fine but wanted to get the real thought from you guys that are using them now. 

Is it worth having/plowing with or should I keep looking for a 4x4 f550?

thanks


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

4x4 is always a plus. But you should be fine if you have lots of weight in the back. I plowed in my dodge 4 years ago all winter with no 4x4. This is the pic section btw


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

are you plowing commercial or residential? i think youll be fine in commercial but i would look for a 4x4 if you plan on doing residential with it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

An 11" dump?


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

i have a 2wd wrecker that has a western pro 8.6 and it does good just want to watch if you go in to a pile of snow so it don't go over the top of the plow other than that you should be fineussmileyflag


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

If you already owned the truck I would say mount a plow on it and start plowing, but I wouldn't buy a non 4x4 with the intention of plowing with it.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

its not fun, but you can do it, forget about hills, pushing piles and climbing curbs. when the 2 yard salter is full traction is ok, but by the time its nearing empty I would have to put it in 4wh to maintain safe traction and stopping power.


----------



## Shop's Lawn (Nov 9, 2008)

yea it has a 11' J-craft dump box. I'm looking to buy it the truck. It would be the commerical lot plowing truck since the plow is so wide also. 
Its a 2001 f-550- 60,000 miles- Really good shape- the guy is asking 13,500 for it. Seems like a good price dont you think?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

cretebaby;822762 said:


> If you already owned the truck I would say mount a plow on it and start plowing, but I wouldn't buy a non 4x4 with the intention of plowing with it.


x2................


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Shop's Lawn;822964 said:


> yea it has a 11' J-craft dump box. I'm looking to buy it the truck. It would be the commerical lot plowing truck since the plow is so wide also.
> Its a 2001 f-550- 60,000 miles- Really good shape- the guy is asking 13,500 for it. Seems like a good price dont you think?


Seems like alot of truck for $13k. What engine does it have?


----------



## Shop's Lawn (Nov 9, 2008)

it has the 7.3 diesel- Yea it seems like a really nice truck- no rust or dents at all in it! Be sweet if it was 4x4. I'm just not sure if I want to take the chance of it not working out for plowing.


----------



## mc1 (Mar 2, 2007)

take a good look at the oil pan thay are not fun to replace or cheap


----------

